# once again we did it!



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK FROM KOOLAID'S FROM GIVING THEM AN ASS WOOPEN.ITS OK THEY GAVE US 108,BUT I BET NOT ANYBODY CAN HIT 108 AND COME RIGHT BACK DOWN.I KNOW SOMBODY GOT PICTURES.EVERYBODY THOUGHT WE WERE WASHED UP,SURPRISE WE BACK!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

I DIDNT KNOW THE DTEAM LEFT!! I THOUGHT YOU RETIRE NENE???? AND 108 DAMMMM WHO DID IT!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 8 2009, 12:59 AM~14409362
> *I DIDNT KNOW THE DTEAM LEFT!! I THOUGHT YOU RETIRE NENE???? AND 108 DAMMMM WHO DID IT!!
> *


NOT RETIRED HOMIE JUST BROKE RIGHT NOW.LOL THE HOMIE TODD HIT HIGH 100S IN HIS 64


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

THATS RIGHT THats RIGHT!!! YOU STILL GOT THAT REGAL???????


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 8 2009, 01:50 AM~14409320
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM KOOLAID'S FROM GIVING THEM AN ASS WOOPEN.ITS OK THEY GAVE US 108,BUT I BET NOT ANYBODY CAN HIT 108 AND COME RIGHT BACK DOWN.I KNOW SOMBODY GOT PICTURES.EVERYBODY THOUGHT WE WERE WASHED UP,SURPRISE WE BACK!
> *


bigboy we going to the valley finsh it off! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: can't stop won't stop lol dream team :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 8 2009, 01:10 AM~14409433
> *THATS RIGHT THats RIGHT!!! YOU STILL GOT THAT REGAL???????
> *


BEEN GONE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jul 8 2009, 01:11 AM~14409436
> *bigboy we going  to the valley finsh it off! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: can't stop won't stop lol dream team :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I JUST HOPE THEY DON'T COME OUT WITH EXCUSES TOMOROW.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 8 2009, 02:14 AM~14409455
> *I JUST HOPE THEY DON'T COME OUT WITH EXCUSES TOMOROW.
> *


on the real!


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 8 2009, 12:14 AM~14409455
> *I JUST HOPE THEY DON'T COME OUT WITH EXCUSES TOMOROW.
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE, THAT'S RIGHT 108 :0 


WHAT UP FOR TOMORROW FOR THE HOP IN THE VALLEY ? YOU DOWN TO ROLL ? :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

todd u did the dam thang and by the way it was 110"up and down nobody on the door or holding the frame :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bigm dream team!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 8 2009, 12:33 AM~14409534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS BIG MIKE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jul 8 2009, 01:23 AM~14409489
> *todd u did the dam thang and by the way it was 110"up and down nobody on the door or holding the frame :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: bigm dream team!
> *


WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY B?THAT WE DON'T NEED A MONSTER ON THE DOOR?LOL


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*I'LL BE THERE TOMORROW!!!!!*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

YOU MISSED OUT ROLLN.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I SEEN TODD DO 110" ON SUNDAY FROM WHERE I WAS STANDING.............


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 8 2009, 12:46 AM~14409580
> *YOU MISSED OUT ROLLN.
> *


 :no: *Family First! that's why ill be there tomorrow! Doing 110 i got footage of that in vol.12!* :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

*VIDEO*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmike714/3700805228/


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

AAAhhhh Shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 8 2009, 02:53 AM~14409608
> *VIDEO
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmike714/3700805228/
> *


 :0 

Nice!!!! Great job fellas!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

on toppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 7 2009, 10:50 PM~14409320
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM KOOLAID'S FROM GIVING THEM AN ASS WOOPEN.ITS OK THEY GAVE US 108,BUT I BET NOT ANYBODY CAN HIT 108 AND COME RIGHT BACK DOWN.I KNOW SOMBODY GOT PICTURES.EVERYBODY THOUGHT WE WERE WASHED UP,SURPRISE WE BACK!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 1 car back out after 199 car shows and you guys crazy again lmao you guy are a joke :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao dont think we going 2 let you guys keep this up now we going 2 pull out our monster in 2 weeks and no its not the big white boy its a car this time :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: buy the way the car is doing 110" not sticking at all thats some good shit my boy mike told me so i got 2 give it 2 you guys right now


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jul 8 2009, 09:35 AM~14411987
> *on toppppppp :biggrin:
> *



chipper :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 7 2009, 11:20 PM~14409480
> *WHAT UP HOMIE, THAT'S RIGHT 108  :0
> WHAT UP FOR TOMORROW FOR THE HOP IN THE VALLEY ? YOU DOWN TO ROLL ?  :biggrin:
> *



another chipper :0


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 8 2009, 02:53 AM~14409608
> *VIDEO
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmike714/3700805228/
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 DREAM TEAM STILL PUT'N IT DOWN..


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 8 2009, 12:09 PM~14412346
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 1 car back out after 199 car shows and you guys crazy again lmao you guy are a joke  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao dont think we going 2 let you guys keep this up now we going 2 pull out our monster in 2 weeks and no its not  the big white boy  its a car this time  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: buy the way the car is doing 110" not sticking at all thats some good shit my boy mike told me so i got 2 give it 2 you guys right now
> *


ITS NOT ABOUT MISSING 199 SHOWS D.ITS ABOUT LETTING YOU LITTLE PEOPLE WIN SOMETIMES.IMAGINE WE GO TO EVERY SHOW YOU GO,ITS LIKE YOU THERE JUST TO BE A N EXIBITION OF MAGNETS.LOL...........BUT I AINT GOING TO LIE YALL BEEN PUTTING DOWN FOR THE LAST 199 SHOWS.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 8 2009, 12:28 PM~14412523
> *:0  :0 DREAM TEAM STILL PUT'N IT DOWN..
> *


AFTER 199 SHOWS THAT WE MISSED.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

BIG M DOING THE DAMM THANG!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Majestics is killen em


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 8 2009, 02:22 PM~14412961
> *ITS NOT ABOUT MISSING 199 SHOWS D.ITS ABOUT LETTING YOU LITTLE PEOPLE WIN SOMETIMES.IMAGINE WE GO TO EVERY SHOW YOU GO,ITS LIKE YOU THERE JUST TO BE A N EXIBITION OF MAGNETS.LOL...........BUT I AINT GOING TO LIE YALL BEEN PUTTING DOWN FOR THE LAST 199 SHOWS.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 8 2009, 01:33 AM~14409534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dream Team puttin' it down!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 8 2009, 06:09 PM~14412346
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 1 car back out after 199 car shows and you guys crazy again lmao you guy are a joke  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao dont think we going 2 let you guys keep this up now we going 2 pull out our monster in 2 weeks and no its not  the big white boy  its a car this time  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: buy the way the car is doing 110" not sticking at all thats some good shit my boy mike told me so i got 2 give it 2 you guys right now
> *


What shows you backed out of 2 in a row on the k.C. dreamteam,you can't even fuck with us much less todd. :0 :0 :0 :0 


DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 8 2009, 06:14 PM~14412394
> *another chipper  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


Damn you didn't show up in your own city. :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 8 2009, 10:12 AM~14412374
> *chipper[/size][/color]  :0
> *


how you gonna call me a chipper aint nobody with a street car beat me. the red LS didnt even come close. :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

Look like them fat boys are att it again.good job.


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

TTT for the Dream Team :biggrin:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

Why don't you guys hop the ice cream truck.yall should make a phone call to SD.and serve that ass .


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

good shit


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 8 2009, 02:53 AM~14409608
> *VIDEO
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmike714/3700805228/
> *


 :0


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 8 2009, 12:53 AM~14409608
> *VIDEO
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmike714/3700805228/
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnn :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 8 2009, 12:53 AM~14409608
> *VIDEO
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmike714/3700805228/
> *


Thats right Majestics G-town!!Streetlife!!putting it down!!Now u ****** go back to the drawing board scratch your heads and try to figure it out !! An Impala doing them inches and coming back back down :0 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

HAHAHAHA EXCUSES MY ASS DA ONLY ONES WITH EXCUSES AND HATEN IS DA DREAM TEAM!!!!YA AND BIG JOHN SAID IT!!!! I KEEP IT REAL TODDS CAR WORKS GOOD AND I TOLD HIM THAT!!!! BUT U GUYS GOT TO WORK AND THAT CRYING AND ALL THAT HATEN AND THATS REAL!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 sup big john.. only one person in here that is say'n enything iz the kc homies that you said you was go'n to go bust there ass.. but you did'nt show up because of your trailer trouble or wut ever the reason was..but dont trip we went & held it down for the west coast.. i alway's give you prop's homie..never hated on you 
much respect to you & your crew.. BIG PERM.. DREAM TEAM


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 8 2009, 01:53 AM~14409608
> *VIDEO
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmike714/3700805228/
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 8 2009, 07:48 PM~14417231
> *:0 sup big john.. only one person in here that is say'n enything iz the kc homies that you said you was go'n to go bust there ass.. but you did'nt show up because of your trailer trouble or wut ever the reason was..but dont trip we went & held it down for the west coast.. i alway's give you prop's homie..never hated on you
> much respect to you & your crew.. BIG PERM.. DREAM TEAM
> *


big perm im not saying this towards u cuz ur right u always give me my prop's and never hated on me !!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95+Jul 9 2009, 02:32 AM~14417091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And prem your wrong bro i was never wanting to hopp agianst big john,i really was looking forward to seeing his car ,thats real.But i did want chipper D because he was talking alot of bullshit before hand and he didn't show up thats a fact no haten just a fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Bottom line is We all run this shit nationwide don't matter what team we are on THE MAJESTICS has always been the big players in the hopp game,another FACT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jul 8 2009, 12:50 PM~14413787
> *how you gonna call me a chipper aint nobody with a street car beat me. the red LS didnt even come close. :biggrin:
> *


yea you right about that but your still a chipper :0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 9 2009, 08:58 AM~14422769
> *yea you right about that but your still a chipper  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jul 8 2009, 06:32 PM~14417091
> *HAHAHAHA EXCUSES MY ASS DA ONLY ONES WITH EXCUSES AND HATEN IS DA DREAM TEAM!!!!YA AND BIG JOHN SAID IT!!!! I KEEP IT REAL TODDS CAR WORKS GOOD AND I TOLD HIM THAT!!!! BUT U GUYS GOT TO WORK AND THAT CRYING AND ALL THAT HATEN AND THATS REAL!!!!
> *



IM NOT GOING 2 RESPOND 2 THE SUBURBAN GUY HE IS TRYING 2 BE SOME BOADY IN THIS HOP GAME GOOD LUCK *** BOY BUT JUST 2 LET HIM NO JOHN BECAUSE IM NOT TELL HIM ME AND YOU WERE GOING 2 BRAKE HIS FUN BOY ASS OFF AND JUST 4 THE CLOWNS THAT DONT NO IF YOU HOP JOHN YOU GOT 2 HOP ME IF YOU HOP ME YOU HAVE 2 HOP JOHN :0 SO ON THAT NOTE IM OUT AND JUST 2 LET ALL THE FUN BOYS FROM THE DREAM TEAM MID WEST KEEP LOOKING UP 2 BIG JOHN YOUR BIG HOMIE BECAUSE THE AZ AND COMPTON DREAM TEAM DONT YOU DUM FUCK THIS GUY DONT NO WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON WITH THIS HOP GAME SO STOP SAY D THIS AND D THAT IN LES YOU WANT D 2 PUMP YOU *** BOY IM OUT :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam todd got it working real good :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 9 2009, 09:11 AM~14422891
> *dam todd got it working real good  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jul 9 2009, 01:54 AM~14420824
> *big perm im not saying this towards u cuz ur right u always give me my prop's and never hated on me !!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 9 2009, 09:51 AM~14422701
> *ain't no haten from us big john we've always looked up to you man,you is my m brother,i'm not from out there so i don't know what all went down between people out there,but to us you is and always will be an O G from the BIG M,and You are always gonna be one on top of this hopp game,nothing but respect from me hommie.
> And prem your wrong bro i was never wanting to hopp agianst big john,i really was looking forward to seeing his car ,thats real.But i did want chipper D because he was talking alot of bullshit before hand and he didn't show up thats a fact no haten just a fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Theres never no hate here neither,you win we win its always all good.I even give props to the chippers for trying


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 9 2009, 11:03 AM~14423408
> *Theres never no hate here neither,you win we win its always all good.I even give props to the chippers for trying
> *


x3


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jul 8 2009, 09:32 PM~14417091
> *HAHAHAHA EXCUSES MY ASS DA ONLY ONES WITH EXCUSES AND HATEN IS DA DREAM TEAM!!!!YA AND BIG JOHN SAID IT!!!! I KEEP IT REAL TODDS CAR WORKS GOOD AND I TOLD HIM THAT!!!! BUT U GUYS GOT TO WORK AND THAT CRYING AND ALL THAT HATEN AND THATS REAL!!!!
> *


nobody hateing on u cuzz. all u have to do is look at roll"vol.13 every time he show your car's somebody on the door dee and hoss i seen it and i called it :biggrin: get mad at roll for puting out there :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ang that real homboy


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jul 9 2009, 11:22 AM~14423591
> *nobody hateing on u cuzz. all u have to do is look at roll"vol.13 every time he show your car's somebody on the door dee and hoss i seen it and i called it  :biggrin: get mad at roll for puting out there  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ang that real homboy
> *


 :0


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 9 2009, 11:03 AM~14423408
> *Theres never no hate here neither,you win we win its always all good.I even give props to the chippers for trying
> *


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

GOOD JOB GUERO!!!!!


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 9 2009, 10:11 AM~14422888
> *IM NOT GOING 2 RESPOND 2 THE SUBURBAN GUY HE IS TRYING 2 BE SOME BOADY IN THIS HOP GAME GOOD LUCK *** BOY BUT JUST 2 LET HIM NO JOHN BECAUSE IM NOT TELL HIM ME AND YOU WERE GOING 2 BRAKE HIS FUN BOY ASS OFF AND JUST 4 THE CLOWNS THAT DONT NO IF YOU HOP JOHN YOU GOT 2 HOP ME IF YOU  HOP ME YOU HAVE 2 HOP JOHN  :0 SO ON THAT NOTE IM OUT AND JUST 2 LET ALL THE FUN BOYS FROM THE DREAM TEAM MID WEST KEEP LOOKING UP 2 BIG JOHN YOUR BIG HOMIE BECAUSE THE AZ AND COMPTON DREAM TEAM DONT YOU DUM FUCK THIS GUY DONT NO WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON WITH THIS HOP GAME SO STOP SAY D THIS AND D THAT IN LES YOU WANT D 2 PUMP YOU *** BOY IM OUT  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


I DID NOT UNDERSTAND NOT 1 WORD YOU TRIED TO TYPE.I THINK ALL THAT LEAD IS GETTING TO YOUR BRAIN.AND YOU ALWAYS TALKING SHIT LIKE YOU SOMEBODY THAT'S UNTOUCHABLE.ALWAYS DISSING PEOPLE ON THE VIDEOS.JUST SEEN ROLLN 13 AND YOUR JUST A RETARD ALL THROUG OUT THE COMPLETE DVD.







AND THE REST OF YOU FOOLS FROM DREAM TEAM SEEMS TO BE SCARE OF THIS GUY NAMED JOHN.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;WIN SOME LOOSE SOME BUT A;WAYS 2 MARROW


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Jul 9 2009, 02:29 PM~14425677
> *I DID NOT UNDERSTAND NOT 1 WORD YOU TRIED TO TYPE.I THINK ALL THAT LEAD IS GETTING TO YOUR BRAIN.AND YOU ALWAYS TALKING SHIT LIKE YOU SOMEBODY THAT'S UNTOUCHABLE.ALWAYS DISSING PEOPLE ON THE VIDEOS.JUST SEEN ROLLN 13 AND YOUR JUST A RETARD ALL THROUG OUT THE COMPLETE DVD.
> AND THE REST OF YOU FOOLS FROM DREAM TEAM SEEMS TO BE SCARE OF THIS GUY NAMED JOHN.
> *


never that homie.. why would i be scared from some one from the same club that im in..john has always treated me with respect..jus as i have showed him the same


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 9 2009, 02:59 PM~14426014
> *never that homie.. why would i be scared from some one from the same club that im in..john has always treated me with respect..jus as i have showed him the same
> *


EVEN THAT GUY FROM IDIVIDAULS SAID IT ON DVD.(WHY YALL DON'T SAY NOTHING TO BIG JOHN)IF SOMEONE WOULD OF TOLD ME THAT,I WOULD OF POP HIM IN HIS MOTH ON THE SPOT.YALL JUST SHOWING WEAKNESS


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jul 9 2009, 11:22 AM~14423591
> *nobody hateing on u cuzz. all u have to do is look at roll"vol.13 every time he show your car's somebody on the door dee and hoss i seen it and i called it  :biggrin: get mad at roll for puting out there  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ang that real homboy
> *


I DID NOTICE THAT BIG ASS WHITE BOY PULLING ON THE CAR AND THEN THE OTHER RETARD ALWAYS HANGING ON THE DOOR.IS THAT WHAT YOU GUYS MEAN WHEN YALL SAY(NO MONSTER ON THE DOOR)


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Jul 9 2009, 02:48 PM~14426668
> *I DID NOTICE THAT BIG ASS WHITE BOY PULLING ON THE CAR AND THEN THE OTHER RETARD ALWAYS HANGING ON THE DOOR.IS THAT WHAT YOU GUYS MEAN WHEN YALL SAY(NO MONSTER ON THE DOOR)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 9 2009, 09:59 PM~14426014
> *never that homie.. why would i be scared from some one from the same club that im in..john has always treated me with respect..jus as i have showed him the same
> *


x2 folks always trying to start shit. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 9 2009, 05:11 PM~14422888
> *IM NOT GOING 2 RESPOND 2 THE SUBURBAN GUY HE IS TRYING 2 BE SOME BOADY IN THIS HOP GAME GOOD LUCK *** BOY BUT JUST 2 LET HIM NO JOHN BECAUSE IM NOT TELL HIM ME AND YOU WERE GOING 2 BRAKE HIS FUN BOY ASS OFF AND JUST 4 THE CLOWNS THAT DONT NO IF YOU HOP JOHN YOU GOT 2 HOP ME IF YOU  HOP ME YOU HAVE 2 HOP JOHN  :0 SO ON THAT NOTE IM OUT AND JUST 2 LET ALL THE FUN BOYS FROM THE DREAM TEAM MID WEST KEEP LOOKING UP 2 BIG JOHN YOUR BIG HOMIE BECAUSE THE AZ AND COMPTON DREAM TEAM DONT YOU DUM FUCK THIS GUY DONT NO WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON WITH THIS HOP GAME SO STOP SAY D THIS AND D THAT IN LES YOU WANT D 2 PUMP YOU *** BOY IM OUT  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


Looks like your whole reply was to me. (what i could understand):uh: and no i'm not trying to be anything i'm just trying to hopp and you didn't show up so i'm done talking to you if you want it pull up.and no john ain't you he just put you on a winning team :0 i see his cars busting ass what about your's???????????????????? :biggrin: I don't hopp my club members no matter what. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Jul 9 2009, 01:29 PM~14425677
> *I DID NOT UNDERSTAND NOT 1 WORD YOU TRIED TO TYPE.I THINK ALL THAT LEAD IS GETTING TO YOUR BRAIN.AND YOU ALWAYS TALKING SHIT LIKE YOU SOMEBODY THAT'S UNTOUCHABLE.ALWAYS DISSING PEOPLE ON THE VIDEOS.JUST SEEN ROLLN 13 AND YOUR JUST A RETARD ALL THROUG OUT THE COMPLETE DVD.
> AND THE REST OF YOU FOOLS FROM DREAM TEAM SEEMS TO BE SCARE OF THIS GUY NAMED JOHN.
> *



whats up bitch boy i see you back just like i said last time try me and see thats all i can say


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='colorurple'>guys can catch up;;;lol;;;;lol;;lol


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 9 2009, 09:37 PM~14430024
> *on;;;;;kool aid;;;kool  aid;;smile now
> *


 :uh: SPIKE SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;what up big D;;;;;u all did good last nite


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

now;; </span>:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 9 2009, 06:49 PM~14428872
> *Looks like your whole reply was to me. (what i could understand):uh: and no i'm not trying to be anything i'm just trying to hopp and you didn't show up so i'm done talking to you if you want it pull up.and no john ain't you he just put you on a winning team :0 i see his cars busting ass what about your's???????????????????? :biggrin: I don't hopp my club members no matter what. :biggrin:
> *



blah blah blah you like sucking johns dick i see just 2 let you no john dont give a fuck about youif you dont think so or if you care ask him fun boy buy the way did you no john was in jail 4 2yrs and me mike d jessie were the first 1 two hit 95" not stuck with a caprice :0 ask yo ur boy rollin and just 2 let you no i dont have 2 suck johns dick or say he is my clube brother fuck that shit ask john have i broke his ass off and has he broke me off so keep your ass in the midwest with your fucking chipper fun boy im not going 2 post shit back 2 you because you dont no me and you think you do go watch more videos and stop sucking the dreamteams and big johns dick :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;keep hope alive;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 9 2009, 08:40 PM~14430068
> *;;;;;;;what up  big  D;;;;;u all did good last nite
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you guys did 2


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 9 2009, 01:59 PM~14426014
> *never that homie.. why would i be scared from some one from the same club that im in..john has always treated me with respect..jus as i have showed him the same
> *



REAL TALK :0


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 9 2009, 09:51 PM~14430223
> *REAL TALK  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


can i get a digital cluster :angry:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jul 9 2009, 11:22 AM~14423591
> *nobody hateing on u cuzz. all u have to do is look at roll"vol.13 every time he show your car's somebody on the door dee and hoss i seen it and i called it  :biggrin: get mad at roll for puting out there  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ang that real homboy
> *


OK IF U SAY U DONT HATE !!!! WHAT WAS THAT LIL SMURK ON UR FACE THEN WHEN MY CAR GOT STUCK ON SUNDAY AT DA SHOW ? OK LETS SEE IF U DONT HATE WHAT WAS THE MOST U SEEN MY SINGLE PUMP DO WITH UR OWN EYES ?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 9 2009, 08:44 PM~14430129
> *blah blah blah you like sucking johns dick i see just 2 let you no john dont give a fuck about youif you dont think so or if you care ask him fun boy buy the way did you no john was in jail 4 2yrs and me mike d jessie were the first 1 two hit 95" not stuck with a caprice  :0 ask yo ur boy rollin and just 2 let you no i dont have 2 suck johns dick or say he is my clube brother fuck that shit ask john have i broke his ass off and has he broke me off so keep your ass in the midwest with your fucking chipper fun boy im not going 2 post shit back 2 you because you dont no me and you think you do go watch more videos and stop sucking the dreamteams and big johns dick  :0[/size][/color]
> *


all that dick sucking and still talking shit for no reason king of the midwest sorry but i give that to southside cruizers they do they thing and dont need to run their mouth and the homie big john dont know u and wont hesitate to bust u up club brother or not


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 10 2009, 04:44 AM~14430129
> *blah blah blah you like sucking johns dick i see just 2 let you no john dont give a fuck about youif you dont think so or if you care ask him fun boy buy the way did you no john was in jail 4 2yrs and me mike d jessie were the first 1 two hit 95" not stuck with a caprice  :0 ask yo ur boy rollin and just 2 let you no i dont have 2 suck johns dick or say he is my clube brother fuck that shit ask john have i broke his ass off and has he broke me off so keep your ass in the midwest with your fucking chipper fun boy im not going 2 post shit back 2 you because you dont no me and you think you do go watch more videos and stop sucking the dreamteams and big johns dick  :0[/size][/color]
> *


 :uh: :uh: i ain't suckin no ones dick bro,i've talked to john in the past and he's always been cool with us so i don't know what your so mad about????????????Oh wait i think i do know i might not be shit in this game but after months of talking DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 10 2009, 04:59 AM~14430306
> *all that dick sucking and still  talking shit for no reason    king of the midwest sorry but i give that to southside cruizers they do they thing and dont need to run their mouth  and the homie big john dont know u and wont hesitate to bust u up  club brother or not
> *


 :uh: Talking shit for no reason?I have a reason you all didn't show up after calling me for months saying your gonna break us off. :uh: If it was the other way around and we didn't show up darrel would be doing the same.And if you would have shown up you would have heard southside talking shit to switchman,But your right they are doing the damn thing out here,but we took the win in tulsa fact.KINGS of the midwest,on 14's small tires candy,leafing interior you know a real lowrider.  :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 9 2009, 10:10 PM~14430433
> *:uh: Talking shit for no reason?I have a reason you all didn't show up after calling me for months saying your gonna break us off. :uh: If it was the other way around and we didn't show up darrel would be doing the same.And if you would have shown up you would have heard southside talking shit to switchman,But your right they are doing the damn thing out here,but we took the win in tulsa fact.KINGS of the midwest,on 14's small tires candy,leafing interior you know a real lowrider.   :0  :0
> 
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s93/dbo1984/100_0310.jpg[/i[/b][/quote]
> :biggrin: Homie!!!! You did not win them all :0 !!!! I got one :0 2!!!! But your bros car. Was high but look you are a lil guy !!!!!! LoL :biggrin:*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 10 2009, 05:37 AM~14430713
> *Homie!!!! You did not win them all !!!! I got one 2!!!! But your bros car. Was high but look you are a lil guy !!!!!! LoL
> *


Didn't say we did. :uh: :biggrin:Just the double pump class. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 9 2009, 09:37 PM~14430713
> *Homie!!!! You did not win them all !!!! I got one 2!!!! But your bros car. Was high but look you are a lil guy !!!!!! LoL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 9 2009, 08:59 PM~14430306
> *all that dick sucking and still  talking shit for no reason    king of the midwest sorry but i give that to southside cruizers they do they thing and dont need to run their mouth  and the homie big john dont know u and wont hesitate to bust u up  club brother or not
> *


X2


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Jul 9 2009, 08:56 PM~14430278
> *can i get a digital cluster  :angry:
> *



LET ME SEE IF I CAN GET YOU 1 I WILL CALL YOU MY BIG M HOMIE A REAL DREAMTEAM MEMBER NOT LIKE SOME OF THE REST THAT SAY IT AND DONT BRING THEIR SHIT 2 CALI :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Everybody did good this whole week.and theres no reason to be scared of anybody.we all in this game for the same reason.and that reason is to show everybody the tallent each other has.so it don't matter if you doing 5 inches to 100 inches its all about the love of this sport.So if we are going to sit here and start a war over some inches,then you need to get out this game.LIKE ALEX SAID IT BEFORE........WIN,LOOSE,OR TIED ITS ALWAYS A GOOD TIME.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 9 2009, 11:26 PM~14431166
> *Everybody did good this whole week.and theres no reason to be scared of anybody.we all in this game for the same reason.and that reason is to show everybody the tallent each other has.so it don't matter if you doing 5 inches to 100 inches its all about the love of this sport.So if we are going to sit here and start a war over some inches,then you need to get out this game.LIKE ALEX SAID IT BEFORE........WIN,LOOSE,OR TIED    ITS ALWAYS A GOOD TIME.
> *


*LIKE ALEX SAID IT BEFORE........WIN,LOOSE,OR TIED ITS ALWAYS A GOOD TIME. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so u from good times NOW* :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 9 2009, 10:26 PM~14431166
> *Everybody did good this whole week.and theres no reason to be scared of anybody.we all in this game for the same reason.and that reason is to show everybody the tallent each other has.so it don't matter if you doing 5 inches to 100 inches its all about the love of this sport.So if we are going to sit here and start a war over some inches,then you need to get out this game.LIKE ALEX SAID IT BEFORE........WIN,LOOSE,OR TIED    ITS ALWAYS A GOOD TIME.
> *



i agree :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 10 2009, 07:04 AM~14432365
> *LIKE ALEX SAID IT BEFORE........WIN,LOOSE,OR TIED    ITS ALWAYS A GOOD TIME. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so u from good times NOW :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 10 2009, 08:04 AM~14432365
> *LIKE ALEX SAID IT BEFORE........WIN,LOOSE,OR TIED    ITS ALWAYS A GOOD TIME. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so u from good times NOW :biggrin:
> *


WATCH YOUR BACK,WHERE EVER I SEE YOU ITS GOING DOWN.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 10 2009, 09:19 AM~14433274
> *WATCH YOUR BACK,WHERE EVER I SEE YOU ITS GOING DOWN.
> *


AT THE BUFFET :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jul 9 2009, 11:57 PM~14430285
> *OK IF U SAY U DONT HATE !!!! WHAT WAS THAT LIL SMURK ON UR FACE THEN WHEN MY CAR GOT STUCK ON SUNDAY AT DA SHOW ? OK LETS SEE IF U DONT HATE WHAT WAS THE MOST U SEEN MY SINGLE PUMP DO WITH UR OWN EYES ?
> *


lil john calm down. your car swang :biggrin: by the way if u hopping your car why in the fucc you paying attention to me u suppose to worry about your car not me i aint nobody but a crip from compton :biggrin: you said it yourself "STUCK" key word here everybody LOL!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: when a car gets STUCK!


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

lil johns maliblue is the best single pump out there 95''


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW!I SEE A LOT GANGBANGING IN HERE AND SOME GAY SHIT TOO.SO WE HAVE SOME HERE THAT INT SCARE.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Jul 10 2009, 02:33 PM~14435241
> *WOW!I SEE A LOT GANGBANGING IN HERE AND SOME GAY SHIT TOO.SO WE HAVE SOME HERE THAT INT SCARE.
> *


u talk alot shit nacho! :angry:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> LET ME SEE IF I CAN GET YOU 1 I WILL CALL YOU MY BIG M HOMIE A REAL DREAMTEAM MEMBER NOT LIKE SOME OF THE REST THAT SAY IT AND DONT BRING THEIR SHIT 2 CALI :0 [/size]
> [/quo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jul 10 2009, 12:41 PM~14435339
> *u talk alot shit nacho! :angry:
> *


LOOK HOMIE I CAN WALK UNDER WATER AND STILL DON'T GET WET.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 9 2009, 11:26 PM~14431166
> *Everybody did good this whole week.and theres no reason to be scared of anybody.we all in this game for the same reason.and that reason is to show everybody the tallent each other has.so it don't matter if you doing 5 inches to 100 inches its all about the love of this sport.So if we are going to sit here and start a war over some inches,then you need to get out this game.LIKE ALEX SAID IT BEFORE........WIN,LOOSE,OR TIED    ITS ALWAYS A GOOD TIME.
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: you are right but ****** need to stop haten :yes:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Jul 10 2009, 02:49 PM~14435432
> *LOOK HOMIE I CAN WALK UNDER WATER AND STILL DON'T GET WET.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 10 2009, 02:55 PM~14435489
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  you are right but some body need to stop haten :yes:
> *


who? switch man


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jul 10 2009, 12:57 PM~14435518
> *who? switch man
> *


 :biggrin: man thay no hoo thay no are..... :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 10 2009, 07:55 PM~14435489
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  you are right but ****** need to stop haten :yes:
> *


x2 lets start with you. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k chill out.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 10 2009, 05:52 AM~14430880
> *LET ME SEE IF I CAN GET YOU 1 I WILL CALL YOU MY BIG M HOMIE A REAL DREAMTEAM MEMBER NOT LIKE SOME OF THE REST THAT SAY IT AND DONT BRING THEIR SHIT 2 CALI  :0 [/size]
> *


Man i was on the way to cali but our trailer broke down.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 10 2009, 06:26 AM~14431166
> *Everybody did good this whole week.and theres no reason to be scared of anybody.we all in this game for the same reason.and that reason is to show everybody the tallent each other has.so it don't matter if you doing 5 inches to 100 inches its all about the love of this sport.So if we are going to sit here and start a war over some inches,then you need to get out this game.LIKE ALEX SAID IT BEFORE........WIN,LOOSE,OR TIED    ITS ALWAYS A GOOD TIME.
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah it's funny how some get all pissed over cars hopping. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 10 2009, 02:59 PM~14436849
> *x2 lets start with you. :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k chill out.
> *


 Look lil guy!!!! Don't. Start! homie you no I no the real!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 10 2009, 11:44 PM~14437683
> *Look lil guy!!!! Don't. Start! homie you no I no the real!!!!!!!!!
> *


? :uh: The real what?Man everyone in here is doing good thangs ,it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 10 2009, 05:00 PM~14437804
> *? :uh: The real what?Man everyone in here is doing good thangs ,it's not that big of a deal.
> *


 Your right!!! So keep it that way!!!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jul 10 2009, 12:27 PM~14435171
> *lil johns maliblue is the best single pump out there 95''
> *


ok so u do keep it real sometimes !!!! i just wanted to cee if u were going to say95 cuz thaTs what u said it hit in S.D AND U SAID 95 !!!! I WASNT PAYING ATTENTION TO U WHEN I WAS HOPPING MY CAR U WERE AT DA RULER SO WHEN I LOOKED I SEEN U WITH THAT SMERK!!!!DONT TRIP THOUGH SUNDAY U WILL CEE IT NOT GETTING STUCK AT ALL AND AS U ALL CALL IT THERE WILL NOT BE A MONSTER ON DA SIDE OF IT EITHER!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 10 2009, 02:01 PM~14436868
> *Man i was on the way to cali but our trailer broke down.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JOHN GET YOUR GIRL I THINK SHE WANTS ME 2 SINGLE PUMP HIS SUBURBAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jul 10 2009, 11:27 AM~14435171
> *lil johns maliblue is the best single pump out there 95''
> *


THANKS 4 KEEP IT REAL IN SD YOU AND ME WERE ON THE STICK AND WE SAW THE CAR DO 95" NOT STUCK AND YOU SAID IT 2 ME I JUST DID NOT TELL JOHN BECAUSE YOU NO HOW ME AND YOU GET DOWN I NO YOU KEEP IT REAL JUST LIKE I DO FUCK WHAT CLOWNS SAY OR TRY 2 DO SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY WE GOT THE CAR DOING GOOD NOW NOT GETING STUCK AT ALL :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

aight homies..im out..on the way to denver.. see you homie's laterz..


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 10 2009, 09:19 AM~14433274
> *WATCH YOUR BACK,WHERE EVER I SEE YOU ITS GOING DOWN.
> *


 :0 JUST DON'T BITE ON ME :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jul 10 2009, 10:37 PM~14439433
> *ok so u do keep it real sometimes !!!! i just wanted to cee if u were going to say95 cuz thaTs what u said it hit in S.D AND U SAID 95 !!!! I WASNT PAYING ATTENTION TO U WHEN I WAS HOPPING MY CAR U WERE AT DA RULER SO WHEN I LOOKED I SEEN U WITH THAT SMERK!!!!DONT TRIP THOUGH SUNDAY U WILL CEE IT NOT GETTING STUCK AT ALL AND AS U ALL CALL IT THERE WILL NOT BE A MONSTER ON DA SIDE OF IT EITHER!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 10 2009, 11:07 PM~14439698
> *THANKS 4 KEEP IT REAL IN SD YOU AND ME WERE ON THE STICK AND WE SAW THE CAR DO 95" NOT STUCK AND YOU SAID IT 2 ME I JUST DID NOT TELL JOHN BECAUSE YOU NO HOW ME AND YOU GET DOWN I NO YOU KEEP IT REAL JUST LIKE I DO FUCK WHAT CLOWNS SAY OR TRY 2 DO SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY WE GOT THE CAR DOING GOOD NOW NOT GETING STUCK AT ALL  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Too much violence in here.


----------



## LivinTheDream (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 8 2009, 12:33 AM~14409534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 11 2009, 12:51 PM~14443814
> *Too much violence in here.
> *



dile al gavilan que lo estoy esperando y que lo veo en chicago.

nomas que no llore y que recuerde que ya no tiene al oscar que lo defienda al puto culon .

aver que se siente estar en el piso madreado al puto.

atentamente antonio torres


no se me ha olvidado y estoy esperando ese momento pinche culon vale verga.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 13 2009, 03:38 PM~14461133
> *dile al gavilan que lo estoy esperando y que lo veo en chicago.
> 
> nomas que no llore y que recuerde que ya no tiene al oscar que lo defienda al puto culon .
> ...


ay fila yo primero


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

CALMADOS PUTOS!LOS QUE QUIERAN CON MY COMPITA EL GAVILAN SE LOS BA CARGAR LA CHINGADA.


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Jul 14 2009, 10:24 AM~14468262
> *CALMADOS PUTOS!LOS QUE QUIERAN CON MY COMPITA EL GAVILAN SE LOS BA CARGAR LA CHINGADA.
> *


 mamalo me vale lo que pienses el puto sr paso de verga conmigo y yo me voy apasar 2 veces mas.


y ni voy a meter las manos , y recuerdale que no es de plastico como pensaba que sus compitas lo eran y ya vez que no.

eso es algo entre el y yo o que eres su ruca o te esta matando.

como sea aqui estoy esperando ok compita.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Jul 14 2009, 08:24 AM~14468262
> *CALMADOS PUTOS!LOS QUE QUIERAN CON MY COMPITA EL GAVILAN SE LOS BA CARGAR LA CHINGADA.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 14 2009, 03:40 PM~14472683
> *mamalo me vale lo que pienses el puto sr paso de verga conmigo y yo me voy apasar 2 veces mas.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 13 2009, 04:38 PM~14461133
> *dile al gavilan que lo estoy esperando y que lo veo en chicago.
> 
> nomas que no llore y que recuerde que ya no tiene al oscar que lo defienda al puto culon .
> ...


CALMENSE ALA VERGA PUTOS.ESO LES PASA POR CHAPULINES.POR QUERER PRESISOS MAS BARATOS,SALIERON PAGANDO MAS.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ONE MORE TIME FOR THE DREAM TEAM.RON AND BIG PERM FROM LV. CAME AND SHUT IT DOWN AT KOOLAID`S.........RON HITTIN OVER 100S.DREAM TEAM!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ONE MORE TIME FOR THE DREAM TEAM.RON AND BIG PERM FROM LV. CAME AND SHUT IT DOWN AT KOOLAID`S.........RON HITTIN OVER 100S.DREAM TEAM!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 9 2009, 10:11 AM~14422888
> *IM NOT GOING 2 RESPOND 2 THE SUBURBAN GUY HE IS TRYING 2 BE SOME BOADY IN THIS HOP GAME GOOD LUCK *** BOY BUT JUST 2 LET HIM NO JOHN BECAUSE IM NOT TELL HIM ME AND YOU WERE GOING 2 BRAKE HIS FUN BOY ASS OFF AND JUST 4 THE CLOWNS THAT DONT NO IF YOU HOP JOHN YOU GOT 2 HOP ME IF YOU  HOP ME YOU HAVE 2 HOP JOHN  :0 SO ON THAT NOTE IM OUT AND JUST 2 LET ALL THE FUN BOYS FROM THE DREAM TEAM MID WEST KEEP LOOKING UP 2 BIG JOHN YOUR BIG HOMIE BECAUSE THE AZ AND COMPTON DREAM TEAM DONT YOU DUM FUCK THIS GUY DONT NO WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON WITH THIS HOP GAME SO STOP SAY D THIS AND D THAT IN LES YOU WANT D 2 PUMP YOU *** BOY IM OUT  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


THAT WAS FUNNY


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 22 2009, 12:08 AM~14546540
> *ONE MORE TIME FOR THE DREAM TEAM.RON AND BIG PERM FROM LV. CAME AND SHUT IT DOWN AT KOOLAID`S.........RON HITTIN OVER 100S.DREAM TEAM!
> *


congrats ron, perm and the dream team


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 22 2009, 12:08 AM~14546540
> *ONE MORE TIME FOR THE DREAM TEAM.RON AND BIG PERM FROM LV. CAME AND SHUT IT DOWN AT KOOLAID`S.........RON HITTIN OVER 100S.DREAM TEAM!
> *


DREAM TEAM SHOULD COME UP FOR THE KING OF THE SWITCH NORTHWEST!HILLSBORO OREGON 2009,AUGUST 30TH!! :0 ,,I KNOW SOME FROM THE L.A AREA ARE MAKING THE TRIP UP HERE!! :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 22 2009, 12:08 AM~14546540
> *ONE MORE TIME FOR THE DREAM TEAM.RON AND BIG PERM FROM LV. CAME AND SHUT IT DOWN AT KOOLAID`S.........RON HITTIN OVER 100S.DREAM TEAM!
> *


whos got the pics and the vids i wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

x2


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 22 2009, 12:08 AM~14546540
> *ONE MORE TIME FOR THE DREAM TEAM.RON AND BIG PERM FROM LV. CAME AND SHUT IT DOWN AT KOOLAID`S.........RON HITTIN OVER 100S.DREAM TEAM!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: did that


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 22 2009, 12:25 PM~14549743
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: did that
> *


YOU DID GOOD ALSO SWITCHMAN.SINGLE PUMPS B WORKING!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 22 2009, 07:08 AM~14546540
> *ONE MORE TIME FOR THE DREAM TEAM.RON AND BIG PERM FROM LV. CAME AND SHUT IT DOWN AT KOOLAID`S.........RON HITTIN OVER 100S.DREAM TEAM!
> *


nothing new we win agian :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jul 22 2009, 08:32 AM~14546805
> *THAT WAS FUNNY
> *


you can understand what he said?it was funny the way he didn"t show up.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 22 2009, 02:08 AM~14546540
> *ONE MORE TIME FOR THE DREAM TEAM.RON AND BIG PERM FROM LV. CAME AND SHUT IT DOWN AT KOOLAID`S.........RON HITTIN OVER 100S.DREAM TEAM!
> *


can't stop won't stop DREAM TEAM MAJESTICS :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 21 2009, 11:08 PM~14546540
> *ONE MORE TIME FOR THE DREAM TEAM.RON AND BIG PERM FROM LV. CAME AND SHUT IT DOWN AT KOOLAID`S.........RON HITTIN OVER 100S.DREAM TEAM!
> *


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

.......like the homie from Altadena said, "Can't we all just get along?". :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jul 23 2009, 12:07 AM~14553392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kolaids got a nice shop,it's got plenty of room for all the Big M cars do it without hitting the ceiling. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 22 2009, 12:08 AM~14546540
> *ONE MORE TIME FOR THE DREAM TEAM.RON AND BIG PERM FROM LV. CAME AND SHUT IT DOWN AT KOOLAID`S.........RON HITTIN OVER 100S.DREAM TEAM!
> *


you kno how the dream team do it..


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;wow; it is what it is;;;;big AL said it


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 23 2009, 05:26 PM~14563534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmmmmmm,,, Big Al, I see U posted the video when we let the chains out in vegas, But wheres the video of it smashin the bumper and the 1 from the shop????? I wanna see them all...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jul 22 2009, 02:27 PM~14551643
> *can't stop won't stop DREAM TEAM MAJESTICS :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 22 2009, 11:44 AM~14549915
> *YOU DID GOOD ALSO SWITCHMAN.SINGLE PUMPS B WORKING!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie i get it from you.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 24 2009, 02:29 PM~14571379
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

IS TUI STILL DOWN WITH THE TEAM?


----------



## LUXTACY (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> ONE MORE TIME FOR THE DREAM TEAM.RON AND BIG PERM FROM LV. CAME AND SHUT IT DOWN AT KOOLAID`S.........RON HITTIN OVER 100S.DREAM
> 
> CAR GOT STOCK LOSE ///////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

DREAM TEAM TAKING IT TO SD AND BAKERSFIELD NEXT WEEKEND ON THE 9TH


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 1 2009, 01:25 PM~14647128
> *DREAM TEAM TAKING IT TO SD AND BAKERSFIELD NEXT WEEKEND ON THE 9TH
> *


 :biggrin: ill be there :yes: :yes:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 2 2009, 11:26 AM~14652428
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  ill be there :yes:  :yes:
> *


WHERE YOU GOING SD OR BAKERS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 2 2009, 01:18 PM~14652710
> *WHERE YOU GOING SD OR BAKERS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 3 2009, 11:08 AM~14660390
> *:wave:
> *


suppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 3 2009, 12:40 PM~14660748
> *suppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
> *


 :h5:


----------



## TOOF DEVILLE (Nov 17, 2009)




----------

